# Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?



## ChainDE (5. August 2014)

*Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

Hey Leute, ich bräuchte mal ein bisschen Hilfe für eine gescheite gesch. WaKü.
Meine von Dell ist vor kurzem (anscheinend) krepiert. Folgendes Phänomen, im idle läuft er mittlerweile bei 85 C° obwohl sich der "Lüfter" dreht (2000RPM [lästig laut]). Wenn dann noch sowas wie Youtube Video hinzukommt, ist er gerne mal bei 90 C°, Games zocken traue ich mich nicht mal mehr. Erstens weils laut ist und die Temperatur jenseits von gut und böse ist. Damals hatte ich so ein ähnliches Problem: Intel Core i7-3820 bei Last auf 100°C
Dort war es sogar (von der Lautstärke) schlimmer, neue WLP hat das Problem behoben. Seitdem musste ich immer wieder mal (alle paar Monate) neue drauf machen, weil er wieder laut geworden ist. Diesmal hilft es aber nicht, habe zwei mal neue Paste drauf gemacht. Dann läuft er für einen Tag im idle (!) auf 60 C° und dann das selbe Spiel. Ob die Pumpe kaputt ist, weiß ich nicht. Allerdings dreht sich der Lüfter ja, nur das es immer noch unmenschlich heiß ist. Alle Kabel stecken, weiß mir also nicht mehr zu helfen. Alleine das er beim nichts tun so heiß wird, ist doch nicht normal, oder? 

Nun möchte ich nichts übereilen und vorher nochmal hier nachfragen, ob jemand weiß was mit meiner gesch. WaKü los ist, ist die Pumpe futsch?
(Gehört habe ich allerdings nie was, weiß nicht mal wie das klingen soll)

Bevor ich mir nen Experten ins Haus hole oder die Kiste kostenpflichtig einschicke und mich abzocken lasse, wollte ich mich lieber der kompetente Community anvertrauen.

Unten habe ich noch ein Bild von dem Innenleben meines PCs angehangen. Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, ist der Platz ziemlich gering und daher fiel meine Wahl wieder auf eine gesch. WaKü. Was mir wichtig ist, ist das diese gut kühlt und ruhig ist. Preislich ist mir vorerst alles recht. Einbauen kann ich diese (denke ich) selber, ein paar Tutorials habe ich mir schon angesehen. ^^

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe, würde mein PC gerne schnell wieder in Betrieb nehmen...

http://www11.pic-upload.de/05.08.14/o5usdgmfbh9.jpg


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

Könntest du noch ein Foto von der rechten oberen ecke(von deinem foto aus) machen?
Saugt der Lüfter ,am Radiator, rein oder raus?
Wieviel wolltest du den ausgeben?


----------



## Noxxphox (5. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

ev hat due pumpe nen knaxx oder ist verstopft bzw blockiert?
spürst du im betrieb bewegung intern, also das es ganz minimal wackelt... kp wie ichs beschreiben soll^^
summt brummt oder hörste iwas an der pumpe? aber auf geräusche nicht verlöassen... meine H100i pumpe (hab ne gute erwischt^^) hört man null, wirklich nichts, selbst wende mitm ohr press drasn bist... sobald du sie anfässt merkst du aber das sie arbeitet


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

Hast du den Radiator schon mal gründlich gesäubert, auch den Lüfter mal zum Säubern abnehmen.
Ansonsten ist es völlig normal bei den qualitativ schlechten Kompaktwaküs, dass die irgendwann deutlich an Leistung verlieren. Entweder hat die Pumpe einen ab oder der Kühlkreislauf ist verstopft, auch verflüchtigt sich das Kühlwasser, bei einer normalen Wakü kann man das Wasser über den Ausgleichsbehälter nachfüllen. Bedingt durch den geschlossenen Kreislauf kann man da recht wenig machen.

Ich persönlich würde raten auf einen gescheiten Luftkühler umzusteigen oder Geld in eine richtige Wakü stecken, man bekommt bereits leistungsmäßig gleichwertige Luftkühler für deutlich weniger Geld im Vergleich zu Kompaktwaküs. Dazu kommt noch das die Kühler nicht an Leistung verlieren wenn sie regelmäßig gesäubert werden (alles halbe Jahr ca. je nachdem wie es mit der Sauberkeit in der Wohnung bestellt ist), solang der Hersteller den Sockel unterstützt kann man Luftkühler also immer weiter verwenden aller höchstens muss mal der Fan nach ein paar Jahren gewechselt werden wenn das Lager den Geist aufgibt.
Um eine Empfehlung für einen Luftkühler aussprechen zu können müsste man wissen bis wie hoch dein Gehäuse Kühler unterstützt, der Name des Gehäuses wäre sehr hilfreich.


----------



## ChainDE (7. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Könntest du noch ein Foto von der rechten oberen ecke(von deinem foto aus) machen?
> Saugt der Lüfter ,am Radiator, rein oder raus?
> Wieviel wolltest du den ausgeben?


 
Ja, hier:http://www11.pic-upload.de/07.08.14/u8yw6m5kitzh.jpg

Er saugt rein. Über 100 € würde ich nicht ausgeben wollen.



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ev hat due pumpe nen knaxx oder ist verstopft bzw blockiert?
> spürst du im betrieb bewegung intern, also das es ganz minimal wackelt... kp wie ichs beschreiben soll^^
> summt brummt oder hörste iwas an der pumpe? aber auf geräusche nicht verlöassen... meine H100i pumpe (hab ne gute erwischt^^) hört man null, wirklich nichts, selbst wende mitm ohr press drasn bist... sobald du sie anfässt merkst du aber das sie arbeitet


 
Hören tue ich nichts, habe das Ding auch im Betrieb angepackt, aber regen tut sich da nichts. Habe extra doll gedrückt, damit ich es garantiert spüre... aber nichts bemerkt.
Aktuell läuft er im idle auf 67 C°, aus welchem Grund auch immer hat es sich also gebessert. Allerdings würde ich mir trotzdem eine neue anschaffen wollen, da mir der Ärger langsam zu lästig wird.



Dissi schrieb:


> Hast du den Radiator schon mal gründlich gesäubert, auch den Lüfter mal zum Säubern abnehmen.
> Ansonsten ist es völlig normal bei den qualitativ schlechten Kompaktwaküs, dass die irgendwann deutlich an Leistung verlieren. Entweder hat die Pumpe einen ab oder der Kühlkreislauf ist verstopft, auch verflüchtigt sich das Kühlwasser, bei einer normalen Wakü kann man das Wasser über den Ausgleichsbehälter nachfüllen. Bedingt durch den geschlossenen Kreislauf kann man da recht wenig machen.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde raten auf einen gescheiten Luftkühler umzusteigen oder Geld in eine richtige Wakü stecken, man bekommt bereits leistungsmäßig gleichwertige Luftkühler für deutlich weniger Geld im Vergleich zu Kompaktwaküs. Dazu kommt noch das die Kühler nicht an Leistung verlieren wenn sie regelmäßig gesäubert werden (alles halbe Jahr ca. je nachdem wie es mit der Sauberkeit in der Wohnung bestellt ist), solang der Hersteller den Sockel unterstützt kann man Luftkühler also immer weiter verwenden aller höchstens muss mal der Fan nach ein paar Jahren gewechselt werden wenn das Lager den Geist aufgibt.
> Um eine Empfehlung für einen Luftkühler aussprechen zu können müsste man wissen bis wie hoch dein Gehäuse Kühler unterstützt, der Name des Gehäuses wäre sehr hilfreich.



Nein, bisher habe ich es noch nie gesäubert. (PC schon, aber das Teil nicht) Der PC müsste nun etwas über zwei Jahre alt sein.
Also ich habe einen 2011 Sockel, das Gehäuse ist ein Alienware Aurora ALX R4. Wäre super wenn du was passendes finden könntest. Würde auch auf einen Luftkühler umsteigen, wenns denn passend ist.


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

Dann erstmal den Radiator säubern bitte, einfach den Fan abnehmen und mitm Staubsauger mal aussaugen. Alle Kühlkörper nehmen stark an Leistung ab wenn die Wärme durch Staub nicht an die Umluft abgegeben werden kann das ändert sich auch mit einem Luftkühler nicht.

Zu dem Alianware Gehäuse finde ich leider keine passenden Daten bezüglich bis zu welcher Höhe Kühler verbaut werden können, grob würde es allerdings helfen wenn du mit einem Linial den Abstand von Mainboard zur Gehäusewand misst. Je nachdem wie hoch der Kühler sein darf, wie er aussehen soll und wie viel du ausgeben möchtest lassen sich dann unterschiedliche Empfehlungen aussprechen.


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (7. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

finde leider auch keine Daten zu den Gehäuse aber da die Pumpe der AiO Wakü kein Ton von sich gibt denke ich mal das die Pumpe kaputt is...


----------



## Noxxphox (7. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

wenn weder bewegung noch ton bei der pumpe vorhanden ist... ist die pumpe kaput ...


----------



## Chrissbg (8. August 2014)

Mit was für einem Programm liest du denn die Temperaturen aus? 

Das wäre nicht ganz unwichtig weil die mitgelieferten Programme sich öfter mal täuschen..... 

Cheers


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

Gute kostenlose Programm um die Temperatur der Hardware auszulesen sind Hwmonitor und Coretemp (nur für die CPU), Speedfan zb. was noch gerne genutzt wird ist leider ziemlich veraltet.


----------



## der-andyman (8. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

Wie schaut es denn nun aus, vielleicht einfach auf eine (richtige) Luftkühlung umzusteigen? Ich weiß, WaKü hört sich immer verlockend an, aber ich selbst habe eine offene WaKü, also erweiterbar etc. und aus meinem heutigen Wissensstand hätte ich vielleicht all die Mühen nie auf mich genommen, zuman es auch verdammt teuer ist. Jetzt, erst nach fast 4 Jahren, bin ich einigermaßen zufrieden mit der WaKü :/


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

Mal den Thread komplett durchlesen und nicht einfach posten Luftkühler wurden schon empfohlen .


----------



## der-andyman (9. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

Ja schon, aber darauf hat er nie geantwortet oder?? Oo
Ich wollte nur nicht, dass es untergeht!


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*



der-andyman schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber darauf hat er nie geantwortet oder?? Oo
> Ich wollte nur nicht, dass es untergeht!


 
Klar hat er drauf geantwortet 



ChainDE schrieb:


> Nein, bisher habe ich es noch nie gesäubert. (PC schon, aber das Teil nicht) Der PC müsste nun etwas über zwei Jahre alt sein.
> Also ich habe einen 2011 Sockel, das Gehäuse ist ein Alienware Aurora ALX R4. Wäre super wenn du was passendes finden könntest. Würde auch auf einen Luftkühler umsteigen, wenns denn passend ist.


----------



## ChainDE (4. September 2014)

Sorry das ich mich so spät wieder melde, war im Urlaub.

Ich habe ihn nun sauber gemacht, allerdings war kaum Staub dort gewesen. Bin zwar kein Profi, aber das war leider nicht der Grund. Ich habe ihn nun eine Weile auf Energie sparen laufen lassen (max.  20% Prozessorleistung), so konnte man ihn noch nutzen. Allerdings hat er nun absolut keine Lust mehr und ist im idle 90C° und wenn der Browser auf ist schon auf 110C°. Direkt runter gefahren und nun muss endlich ein neuer her. Ich lese meine Temperatur mit AIDA64 aus. Das die mitgelieferten Sachen nicht zuverlässig funktionieren habe ich auch schon gemerkt. Beim Alienware zeigt er ständig 29C° + 1 - 2C°. Ich habe jetzt mal drin aus gemessen und es sind ca. 10cm Platz nach oben. 

Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

10 cm ist zu wenig, kann aber eigentlich nicht sein, das Aurora ist 250 cm breit und damit gute 40 cm breiter als das Shinobi, dort passen CPU Kühler bis 160mm rein. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das beim Aurora ein so großer Platz zwischen Rückwand vorhanden ist, bitte mess nochmal genau und zwar nicht vom Kühler sondern ab dem Mainboard, es ist in der Außenwand wenn ich das auf Bildern richtig gesehen habe auch noch mal eine Ausbuchtung vorhanden die bitte mit messen. Auch habe ich schon auf Ebay ein geöffnetes Gehäuse gesehen in dem irgend ein Dark Rock Pro eingebaut wurde, wurde aber nicht explizit genannt. Diese sind aber soweit ich weiß alle über 150 cm hoch.
Habe aber trotzdem mal ne Email an Dell geschrieben, die sollten ja genauere Information haben.
Darf ich mal nachfragen was für ein Netzteil verbaut ist, überall ließt man nur was von einer Nennleistung von 875W ohne Modell Angabe, da lässt sich übles vermuten, eventuell kann man das bei der Gelegenheit direkt mit tauschen.


----------



## ChainDE (4. September 2014)

So, ich habe nochmal hier und da aus gemessen:

Also von der Grafikkarte bis oben an die Decke ist 17 cm Platz. Vom Mainboard bis zur anderen Wand sind 16 cm. Von der "Einbuchtung" wären es 18 cm. Vom Lüfter bis zur anderen Seite sind es 36 cm. Der Lüfter selbst ist 15 cm hoch und 12 cm breit. 

Das Netzteil hat kein Namen, aber wie du schon sagtest 875W.

Ich hoffe, die neuen Daten sind brauchbarer. 

Echt nett das du selbst bei Dell nachfragen tust. Mit nur nem Smartphone nimmst du mir echt Arbeit ab...


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

Hab mich mal ne halbe Stunde in den Dell Chat gesetzt, kam allerdings keiner aber was will man auch am Freitag um halb fünf erwarten , naja ne Email hab ich geschrieben die wird allerdings wahrscheinlich erst am Montag beantwortet. 

18 cm hören sich schon mal sehr gut an, je nach Budget lassen sich verschiedene Kühler empfehlen, wenn du wenig ausgeben möchtest würde ich einen dieser nehmen geben sich alle nicht viel, wenn der Himalaya 2 oder Brocken 2 allerdings passen sollten würde ich einen dieser bevorzugen.

Wenn du mehr ausgeben möchtest würde ich zu einem dieser Kühler bzw dem Phanteks raten.

Wenn du weniger als 40€ ausgeben möchtest würde ich zum Brocken Eco greifen.

Wenn wirklich Platz für 180mm hohe Kühler vorhanden ist sollten alle passen, ansonsten schickst du den Kühler innerhalb der 14 tägigen Frist zurück und greifst zu einem kleineren.


----------



## ChainDE (5. September 2014)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage, oberhalb meiner Pumpe ist noch ein kleiner "Minilüfter", den habe ich beim messen ignoriert. Könnte der nicht noch für Probleme sorgen? Oder könnte man ihn ohne Bedenken einfach ab montieren? Rein theoretisch könnte die Graka auch einen Steckplatz weiter runter, würde das was bringen? Und wie sieht es aus mit dem Lüfter? Der dreht sich ja dann einfach mitten im Gehäuse, oder? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller ihn möglichst nah an den "Löchern" zu platzieren, damit die warme Luft raus geht? :S


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

Schätze mal du meinst den Lüfter den ich aufm dem Bild im Anhang markiert habe, der soll dazu da sein die Spannungswandler zu kühlen, wenn ich das richtig sehe sind praktisch keine Kühlkörper vorhanden. Der Kühler sollte allerdings auch mit dem Lüfter passen, ob man den Lüfter auch weglassen kann kann ich nicht sagen, ohne Oc sollten die Spannungswandler nicht zu warm werden allerdings müsste man dazu erstmal Temps auslesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChainDE (14. September 2014)

So, letzten Freitag ist der Brocken 2 eingetroffen. Ich musste den Kühler waagerecht einbauen, sonst hätte es nicht funktioniert. Auch habe ich die Grafikkarte ein Steckplatz nach unten verschoben. Aufgrund des "Minilüfters" ragt der Lüfter nun ein wenig raus, da ich ihn oberhalb platzieren musste, dadurch lässt sich die andere Wand nicht mehr schließen. Kann man ihn auch unterhalb des Kühlers einbauen? Allerdings würde er dann die Grafikkarte "anpusten". Ich habe ihn nun erstmal zurück geschickt, weil 8x Gummipuffer, die den Lüfter vom Kühler trennen nicht bei lagen. 

Falls man den Lüfter unter dem Kühler anbringen kann, dann würde ich das tun und den Brocken 2 erneut bestellen. 

Falls nicht, dann nutze ich die Chance und würde ein etwas kleineren wählen. Über Rat würde ich mich freuen.

Edit:

Also, entweder würde ich jetzt den Brocken ECO oder den be quit! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 (BK013) nehmen. Empfehlung?


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

Den kleinen Lüfter sollte man solang nicht viel an der CPU taktet komplett abnehmen können, eine Sicherheit kann ich allerdings nicht geben ich würde dir raten mal die Temperatur der Spannungswandler auszulesen erst dann kann man eine Aussage darüber treffen ob man den Kühler abnehmen kann. Die Grafikkarte würde ich nicht versetzen, ich kann zwar weil ich das genau Modell des Boards nicht kenne keine sicher Aussage treffen, allerdings ist es gut möglich das der zweite PCI-E nur mit x8 (oder sogar nur mit x4) elektronisch angebunden ist.
Wenn du einen kleinen Kühler verbauen möchtest würde ich zum Brocken ECO oder dem Scythe Mugen 4 Max raten.


----------



## ChainDE (21. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

So, letzte Rückmeldung von mir.
Der Brocken ECO ist nun eingebaut und läuft wunderbar.
Damit ist mein Anliegen nun geklärt.

Danke Dissi, dass du mich bis zum Schluss begleitet hast, seelischen Beistand, von jemanden der sich auskennt und man sich mit dem Thema nicht alleine gelassen fühlt, macht schon eine Menge aus.
Zumindest was mich an geht. Also danke nochmal das du dran geblieben bist. 

Natürlich auch danke an alle anderen, die sich bemüht haben mich zum Ziel zu führen. 

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Tag!

~ Chain


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

Super das es mit dem Kühler geklappt hat, kannst du vielleicht noch ein kleines Feedback zum Kühler, wie es sich mit Temperaturen unter Last verhält und eine subjektive Einschätzung der Lautstärke geben?


----------



## ChainDE (22. September 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung für (neue) gesch. WaKü, ist die alte WaKü kaputt?*

Unter Last erreicht er 64 C°, normale Nutzung 54 C°.
Die Lautstärke ist die selbe wie im idle/normale Nutzung, wird kein Stück lauter und ist angenehm ruhig.
Man hört ihn zwar schnurren, aber zu keiner Zeit störend und selbst ohne Kopfhörer ertragbar (also auch für Gäste).

Würde demnach den Kühler + Lüfter weiterempfehlen. 

Ich hoffe meine Antwort was halbwegs hilfreich. 

_~ ChainDE_


----------

